# Seeking help to move to US



## arjunjswl9 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm an Indian citizen who is aiming for settling in US in future. I want to immigrate to US on job-basis. I have around 4.5 years of experience in Information Technology in Indian companies. I just want to mint a career path to get a job in US and get settled there. I would like to have your valuable suggestions which can suggest best possible ways to move to US.

P.S.
I also have my father's elder brother living in US and is a US citizen. Please suggest me if that can be of any help. I don't have money to support any education, so I cannot go on student visa.

Thanks,
Arjun


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Nothing has changed since you last posted this question.


----------



## arjunjswl9 (Jun 6, 2014)

I have posted this thread again as I did not get any helpful answer earlier. Thanks twostep for reminding me that, but I would have really appreciated if you would have provided some meaningful input.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, there isn't much to be done.

Your uncle in the US can't help you. Visa sponsorship has to be a "direct" family member - i.e. parent or adult child or a sibling, though a brother or sister sponsor puts you in 4th preference and the wait can be many years.

Plus, there is hardly a shortage of IT people in the US these days. Unless you have some unique experience or skill set, your chances of finding a job where the employer can and will sponsor you for a visa is a crap shoot at best. 

You want to be particularly careful of "agencies" that claim they can get you an H1B job, as these are mostly scams. You'd do better to try and find a job with a large international company with offices in your current place of residence and then try to distinguish yourself to the extent that you might become eligible for an inter-company transfer to the US. It's a long-term project, to be sure.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## arjunjswl9 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for that discouraging reply Bev...but I wanted to get some help regarding moving there and not to how not to move there...if you can't help then please keep your meaningless suggestions to yourself as I'm already working in a US top notch company here...don't need your special advice..and as far as my aim goes...il definitely achieve it no matter what it takes or how much time it takes. I would appreciate someone with good experience and suggestions that would helpe rather than showing negative factors.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

You're certainly doing your best to ensure that even if someone did have some bright ideas they would not offer them. 

Seeing that all the advice offered, in this thread and the last has been sound and factual, what are you expecting? Someone to lie to you to make you feel better? The reality is that you have very little experience, and it's very unlikely that a US employer would feel a need to employ you instead of the guy around the corner with 10-15 years of experience, knowledge of US practices and mores, who could start tomorrow with no fuss and no visa issues. This is not disrespect, it's reality. You might be a very nice person (although your two posts above do not confirm this), but why would you *stand out *to a US employer? What is it about you that makes you an *exceptional* candidate?

Perhaps it's because, as you have said in your last post, you have determination. You will achieve your aim of getting to the US no matter what. Or Canada. Or New Zealand. Wow, that certainly shows focus!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

arjunjswl9 said:


> I have posted this thread again as I did not get any helpful answer earlier. Thanks twostep for reminding me that, but I would have really appreciated if you would have provided some meaningful input.


uscis.gov gives you all the meaningful input there is. 

There is no free ride, no loop hole. Nothing has changed in a few weeks.

Networking and 4 1/2 years experience with a BS is not going to do it. 

You tried to go the J route and did not have your ducks in a row. Stick to your stories - first your application was denied because your school was not a good ranking university then you did not have proof of binding ties to India.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

arjunjswl9 said:


> Thanks for that discouraging reply Bev...but I wanted to get some help regarding moving there and not to how not to move there...if you can't help then please keep your meaningless suggestions to yourself as I'm already working in a US top notch company here...don't need your special advice..and as far as my aim goes...il definitely achieve it no matter what it takes or how much time it takes. I would appreciate someone with good experience and suggestions that would helpe rather than showing negative factors.


 You really know how to make people want to avoid and dismiss you. 

Asking the same questions repeatedly doesnt mean you will get the answer you want. Neither will being agressive and demanding. Immigration requirements are what they are and not everyone is able to migrate where they want because they are not needed and their skills do not meet the requirements.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

There are millions of people worldwide that want to move to the US.
The USCIS website gives you all the information you need, so I don't understand why you feel you have to come on this forum and be rude to people who are giving you feedback.
Many people have come on this forum, over the years, and have been given great advice
Frankly, your attitude sucks.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

arjunjswl9 said:


> Thanks for that discouraging reply Bev...but I wanted to get some help regarding moving there and not to how not to move there...if you can't help then please keep your meaningless suggestions to yourself as I'm already working in a US top notch company here...don't need your special advice..and as far as my aim goes...il definitely achieve it no matter what it takes or how much time it takes. I would appreciate someone with good experience and suggestions that would helpe rather than showing negative factors.


If you are already working for a top notch US company in India have you discussed a transfer with them?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

mamasue said:


> There are millions of people worldwide that want to move to the US.


Gallup's recent estimate is that there are over 150 million. In absolute numbers the United States is still, by far, the #1 top choice among prospective immigrants.


----------



## arjunjswl9 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks all for your replies and I apologize as I guess was wrong and was rude to the members of the forum. I got your valuable inputs and looks like there is no way right now I can move to US. I will remain in my home country and will earn and live here itself.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

arjunjswl9 said:


> Thanks all for your replies and I apologize as I guess was wrong and was rude to the members of the forum. I got your valuable inputs and looks like there is no way right now I can move to US. I will remain in my home country and will earn and live here itself.


 Thank you. 

Still keep your options open, just dont get agressive about it. Still you could speak to your employer about transfer but another option for you may be to forget the USA and focus on countries that encourage mass skilled migration, Australia or Canada.


----------



## arjunjswl9 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi,

Just wanted to ask one more question. If I consider education for moving to US. Can anyone suggest me best possible course I can take up..whether its a diploma or degree which can be done in minimalist time and with less of financial aid?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

arjunjswl9 said:


> Thanks all for your replies and I apologize as I guess was wrong and was rude to the members of the forum. I got your valuable inputs and looks like there is no way right now I can move to US. I will remain in my home country and will earn and live here itself.


It actually depends what you want from your life and do you really want to move US or to any other country, migration is tough decision although in starting, we only see rosy and good picture of it, but there are more aspect of it that one should keep in mind before taking this decision.

Anyways, being in IT and in India, you have edge as there are lots of indian companies which file H1B visa, google it and you should be able to judge the list of companies, target those companies first and get into some niche technology, in bigger indian companies, you have to find your own way how to switch technologies and make your way to get yourself more useful for company and project so they can do what you want.

Its not a one day job, one has to be consistent and patient..

Having said that, H1B is non immigrant visa but that is one of the way from where you can start..

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

arjunjswl9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to ask one more question. If I consider education for moving to US. Can anyone suggest me best possible course I can take up..whether its a diploma or degree which can be done in minimalist time and with less of financial aid?


What to you expect to gain?


----------



## arjunjswl9 (Jun 6, 2014)

twostep said:


> What to you expect to gain?


I want to get an international qualification so that it is helpful in securing a job internationally.


----------



## arjunjswl9 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks alot for that reply. It is really helpful. Right now I have got an opportunity with HSBC technology in India and have heard that it gives an on-site opportunity to employees. Just wanted to check if system admin role is a demanding one over there as I have got the opportunity as System Admin.


----------



## arjunjswl9 (Jun 6, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> It actually depends what you want from your life and do you really want to move US or to any other country, migration is tough decision although in starting, we only see rosy and good picture of it, but there are more aspect of it that one should keep in mind before taking this decision.
> 
> Anyways, being in IT and in India, you have edge as there are lots of indian companies which file H1B visa, google it and you should be able to judge the list of companies, target those companies first and get into some niche technology, in bigger indian companies, you have to find your own way how to switch technologies and make your way to get yourself more useful for company and project so they can do what you want.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for that reply. It is really helpful. Right now I have got an opportunity with HSBC technology in India and have heard that it gives an on-site opportunity to employees. Just wanted to check if system admin role is a demanding one over there as I have got the opportunity as System Admin.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

arjunjswl9 said:


> Thanks alot for that reply. It is really helpful. Right now I have got an opportunity with HSBC technology in India and have heard that it gives an on-site opportunity to employees. Just wanted to check if system admin role is a demanding one over there as I have got the opportunity as System Admin.


I doubt about that, HSBC is more like products based and has captive center in India and hardly give anyone long term onsite opportunity.

You should target service based companies in India.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

arjunjswl9 said:


> Thanks alot for that reply. It is really helpful. Right now I have got an opportunity with HSBC technology in India and have heard that it gives an on-site opportunity to employees. Just wanted to check if system admin role is a demanding one over there as I have got the opportunity as System Admin.


Internal transfers require meeting company policy for such a transfer and qualifying for the respective visa.


----------

